# Saying Hello!!!



## MissTerious901 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello all! 

I'm brand new to the site, and so far, I think it's pretty cool! 

Background: I've loved makeup every since I was a little girl. I used to play in my grandmothers Fashion Fair makeup when she would go to work. I remember thinking I couldn't wait to get a job so I can buy MAKEUP! (crazy, huh??) Anyway, as time moved along my OBSESSION has never went away, and I"m still a fool for cosmetics. 

Just wanted to say hello to everyone and I'm looking forward to learning new stuff and sharing ideas with my fellow addicts~ *wink*


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 19, 2008)

Isn't this site the best?  I just joined as well.  Welcome!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## lara (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

welcome


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome and hope you enjoy surfing the numerous threads, learning about much new mac stuff and tips/techniques/fotds!

Have fun!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

